# Front rack on carbon forks



## loz (17 Oct 2008)

Hi guys, do any of you know of a carbon front fork that will take panniers? I've been searching without luck. I ask as i'm thinking of building up a tourer/commuter bike but i'd like to keep away from steel. 


...if you don't know of a suitable carbon fork, please free to convince me on why a steel fork is fine!


----------



## domtyler (17 Oct 2008)

Hi loz,

I attached my front low loader rack to my carbon forks using strong cable ties and a bolt at the bottom and it held in place for years until it was recently written off.


----------



## loz (17 Oct 2008)

cheers, but is there a non-diy option i wonder?


----------



## spandex (17 Oct 2008)

Nope sorry


----------



## loz (17 Oct 2008)

Just found COLUMBUS Tusk Trekking but can't find a way of buying them...

another idea, does anyone know of a rack that fits to cantilever bosses?


----------



## spandex (17 Oct 2008)

If you put a rack on the brake bosses you WILL be putting your life at risk!!!!!!!! They ARE NOT made to take the load


----------



## loz (17 Oct 2008)

> If you put a rack on the brake bosses you WILL be putting your life at risk!!!!!!!! They ARE NOT made to take the load



thanks, good safety advice there!


----------



## AndrewClark (17 Oct 2008)

Old Man Mountain make racks that are designed to fit on the brake bosses. Usually used on steel or alloy forks though. Best to check with your manufacturer.

Another alternative is the Limpet pannier system which is now sold by Carradice. A "U" shaped tube is attached by means of the front skewer and panniers are attached to this by webbing sleeves and to the forks by velcro. I've used an earlier incarnation for some rough stuff touring and it works well.

3rd option is a trailer.


----------



## vernon (18 Oct 2008)

I don't think any carbon fork manufacturer has factored in the stresses imposed by front panniers. The forces involved are not in the directions that the carbon weave can cope with.

A major clue to the unsuitability of carbon forks for front panniers is the lack of touring bikes available in bike shops with them fitted as original equipment.


----------



## loz (18 Oct 2008)

but a carbon fork does exist like this, the COLUMBUS "Tusk Trekking". It would appear to be difficult to buy in the uk though. Because one exists there must be others! Googling even tells me that wiggle stock a bike using these forks http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Bootleg_Racing_Rats_2008/5360036202/


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Oct 2008)

It's only the volume of demand that restricts the use of carbon for touring forks. The tooling costs for production are quite high and to date, few manufacturers have bothered to meet what would only be limited demand. Add to that the very conservative nature of many tourers and a small market becomes even smaller.

But from an engineering point of there is no reason not to use carbon. The 'global loading' by the panniers will only be a fraction of the total loads from just zooming along and hitting pot holes, etc, especially if you choose one of the chunky cyclo-cross forks with cantilevers. 

Your only concern is the point loading of the attachment points. Many panniers rack manufacturers now offer solutions that use alternatives to either the brazed on upper threaded eye or the U-bolt around the leg. Find something that uses the brake bosses and the mudguard eye on the drop out and you should be fine. Asking the rack manufacturer will be your best guide.

Having said that, there really is nothing wrong with steel forks. Having a pair made with attractive flowing lugs and all the braze-ons you ever want (lights, guards, racks, computer, etc) can be things of beauty as well as perfectly functional. Or you can get something from Kona or Thorn and go for that Ukranian tractor look.


----------



## Titanium (19 Oct 2008)

*Carbon touring fork*

Hi Loz

A carbon touring fork for taking a pannier rack is out there. I've got one in front of me now to refer to it's details. It's a Bontrager Satellite Plus with cantilever bosses and the bosses halfway up the side of the fork blades to be able to mount a low-rider front rack. I bought myself two from the USA about a year or two ago.

I've been trying to search for it on the Internet for you; this is the closest I could get although there's not enough detail in the image to see the low rider rack bosses on the side of the fork blades. So they are there on my forks but can't be sure of these...

http://bontrager.com/model/06245/en

If you want a photo of them so you know they exist, send me an email on
mydawes@hotmail.com

Bontrager does produce very good stuff, so the forks must be up to it. When I get around to fitting them (before I die hopefully) and attach a rack, I will use the front panniers for light stuff, clothes etc, to be on the safe side.

I'm sure I've seen other carbon touring forks as well. I'm a bit of an obsessed nutter when it comes to tourers, they are very practical bikes. Good for touring of course, and commuting, shopping, any time you may need to carry a bunch of stuff. I love cycling, and the load-carrying potential of a bike is a wonderful plus.

Bye for now.
Mark.


----------



## spandex (19 Oct 2008)

Bontrager is a brand name of Trek if you wished to know?


----------



## SenNoide (24 Feb 2009)

*Carbon Cargo?*

I just found this website by accident after asking Salsa Cycles about a similar question....


I have a Salsa La Raza (http://www.salsacycles.com/laraza.html) which is a steel bike with carbon front fork with mud guard eyelets. 

I'm in University so trying to get the most use out of just 1 bike that I can.... I'm heading back to school and so emailed the company asking about a front rack (http://www.cetmaracks.com/) or a basket (http://waldsports.com/) to use for groceries and serious cargo like cases of beer 

They wrote back today and said that [it should be fine if I keep it to 10 pounds up front]. This number seems extremely conservative. Especially after reading this thread it makes me think that maybe it is more of a legal issue than a design one. Am I being paranoid? It is just that I love this bike and to be able to get a couple bags of groceries or a case of water from the store up front would make it extremely practical along with being a great ride. (I'm already running a rear rack with panniers and with really heavy loads the steering gets a little weird, but still very doable). 

Both the rack and basket are set up to go through the front wheel skewer. This seems like it would be the most solid connection even though the front fork does have eyelets... They both attach to the flat part of the handle bars through a kind of enlarged "P Clamp."

What does everyone think? Any ideas would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Feb 2009)

The old fashioned "Limpets" used to work well. Basically a sleeved design velcroed on the fork rather with a stabilising arch attached to the axle rather than a rack. They were made in the late 80's

I believe Carradice took over the design and make them... I don't know if they still do.

Airnimal suggested that they could be used with the Chameleon's carbon forks so it could be an answer if you can obtain a pair


----------



## loz (25 Feb 2009)

wow i was surprised to see this thread alive again! I still haven't built my touring/utility bike i wanted the carbon forks for. If anyone does find some please let me know

thanks again


----------



## rualexander (26 Feb 2009)

Columbus Tusk Trekking from this German shop :

http://tinyurl.com/apg27w


----------



## SenNoide (27 Feb 2009)

I was at a shop in Seattle that had some "new old stock" on a Trek "touring bike" that had front and rear brazeons even on the.... carbon fork. Strange enough it had the mid level eyelets for a "true" low ride front rack.
It was kind of a strange set up because it felt more like a race bike to me (very stretched out ride), but it had skinny tires and cyclocross type brakes.

I just can't think of the model...


----------

